# 2010 Salt Dogg 2.2 cu yd Salt Spreader



## lav (Sep 7, 2017)

Located in Chelsea, Michigan
$2300
2010 Salt Dogg 2.2 cu yd salt spreader

https://annarbor.craigslist.org/tls/6249336662.html
(plywood in picture is only there to keep stuff out)

a
 






, MI


----------



## Justinrandall83 (Sep 30, 2017)

Do you still have it


----------

